# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Love and Pigeons/Любовь и голуби

## studyr

[video:6450ikyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1U_EC0P1oU&feature=related[/video:6450ikyc]
-What at it was, doctors have told though?
-Mycardum heart attack. Here such hem. Opening has shown.
-Have a snack.
- it is not necessary. Tomorrow they will bring her.
In general it is necessary to hold 3 days, but there are no places in a mortuary.
Will you help as neighbours?
- OK, we will help, we will.
- Ljudk, aunt Shura has died.
- Cannot be!
- Uncle Mitja has carried her to hospital yesterday, 
and she has died there. Heart.
-Mycardum heart attack, Ljudk. Here such hem.
- After all not old still. How old she was?
- And how old am I? Here consider, three years  younger.
- Len'k, aunt Shura has died.
- Normally
- That is characteristic, loved each other. Do you know, how she named me? Nobody knows. I speak to her: Sanjushka, she to me: hey, Mitjunjushka. And what a voice, tell, Nadja! As will start singing!
- The instant of fun and instant of a separation
 I'm always ready to share with you
 let's shake each other hands
 and get a long journey for long years!
- Finished digging?
- And what are you doing?
- I just tell a dream.
Such a strange dream.
- Nadia, and why do you give a drink to him?
Why do you pour for him?
What is going on here? Me just out, he is already drinking!
- Run, uncle Mitja!
- Aunt Shura, he has buried you.
 - What?
- He says, they will bring you from a mortuary tomorrow.
- Got you!
- Our proud Varjag does not surrender to the enemy...

----------

